# Switching FIOS ONT to ethernet output with Bolt?



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

For a variety of reasons, I really want to ditch my Verizon provided FIOS router and utilize my own hardware (a pfsense firewall appliance). Hoping there are some fellow FIOS customers out there who can help clarify this for me:

If I call Verizon and ask them to switch my ONT from Coax over to ethernet, does the coax feed no longer carry TV channels? Or are they only moving the internet portion of my service from coax to ethernet?

I can provide network access to my Bolt via separate wired ethernet or using a 3rd party MoCA bridge, but I'm not clear whether this change to the ONT would render my Bolt useless because Verizon would no longer be sending TV data via coax. Thanks!


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

jesrush said:


> For a variety of reasons, I really want to ditch my Verizon provided FIOS router and utilize my own hardware (a pfsense firewall appliance). Hoping there are some fellow FIOS customers out there who can help clarify this for me:
> 
> If I call Verizon and ask them to switch my ONT from Coax over to ethernet, does the coax feed no longer carry TV channels? Or are they only moving the internet portion of my service from coax to ethernet?
> 
> I can provide network access to my Bolt via separate wired ethernet or using a 3rd party MoCA bridge, but I'm not clear whether this change to the ONT would render my Bolt useless because Verizon would no longer be sending TV data via coax. Thanks!


I did this a couple of months ago, no problem.

Have your ethernet drop from the ONT to your replacement router in place and ready to plug in. TV stays on the coax. You will need to provide a MoCA bridge if you use it for internet access in any other location.

First level support tried to schedule a truck roll, I insisted that it was not needed and was kicked up to second level. Took maybe 5 minutes on the phone once I was connected to a knowledgeable tech.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

If you haven't looked at it already the DSLReports Knowledge Base has an extensively documented page covering all the possible ways of connecting FIOS to routers/TVs/STBs/DVRs/etc. It'd be well worth your time to read through it so you'll know what will and won't work. What you want to do is fairly easy and @Number528 has provided good feedback, but it won't hurt to more fully understand what you are doing.

One piece of advice: keep the FIOS router handy because if you need onsite service from them they won't touch anything without their router connected. It's also handy for when you've broken your own router in magical ways and want to determine whether it's your fault or their fault


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

One thing not mentioned, besides running Ethernet from the ONT to wherever your router is to release the IP on the old Fios router and immediately power it off so your preferred router will get an IP right away. If you mess this up a call to tech support will also get this done. 
You will continue to get TV via coax just as you have, the switch only impacts the internet. 
If one of your reasons for getting rid of the Fios router is a monthly rental, there are a number of well priced units available on Ebay, either the G1100 or the older W1424WR Rev. I will get you whatever backup you need and the older Actiontecs are cheap, just be sure to get one with firmware from the correct Fios provider, Verizon or Frontier. 
Here is a link to the previously mentioned DSLReports FAQ, Verizon FiOS FAQ | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kpfleming said:


> If you haven't looked at it already the DSLReports Knowledge Base has an extensively documented page covering all the possible ways of connecting FIOS to routers/TVs/STBs/DVRs/etc. It'd be well worth your time to read through it so you'll know what will and won't work. What you want to do is fairly easy and @Number528 has provided good feedback, but it won't hurt to more fully understand what you are doing.
> 
> One piece of advice: keep the FIOS router handy because if you need onsite service from them they won't touch anything without their router connected. It's also handy for when you've broken your own router in magical ways and want to determine whether it's your fault or their fault


Yes. I've always kept one of the FiOS supplied routers sitting next to my personal router. That way if I ever have any issues and need to call support, I just connect the FiOS router before contacting them. Then they can't deny me technical support. Currently I have half a dozen of those FiOS routers gathering dust. That they've given me over the last eleven years. For some reason they keep sending me a free one every couple of years or so.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

I had the technician run an ethernet cable from the ONT directly to my Netgear router.. No problems. Also a Coax line from the ONT directly to my Tivo … been working great


----------

